# Food joke



## Keith Harney (Mar 11, 2009)

Two cannibals eating a clown

One says to the other - does this meat tast funny?

Keith


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Classic


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2018)

Stupid but good


----------

